# Nomad Activation Problem



## ilovehd (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello all! Long time lurker and I have finally run across a problem I need to run past you. I recently purchased a Nomad off eBay, this item was listed as new never activated. I hooked it all up yesterday and when it went to activate it returns with "We could not activate your Directv Nomad" call 18005325000 and report error code (Nomad/103). I did this and the csr ran me through the usual troubleshooting (reboots, lights, receiver settings) she then said a tech would have to come look at it. I told her I did not think that was necessary since all other funtions of my network and receivers are working they way they should and I would like to escallate it to their engineering department which has now been done and I am waiting to hear back.

My questions are: Has anyone come across this error before and what the fix was?

Do i need to open any special ports on my router? It looks like the Nomad uses ports 8082 and 8083 which are already open by the Nomad setting itself up using Upnp.

Thanks!


----------



## DSOUND (Nov 18, 2006)

I had the same problem. Left the unit on overnight and everything worked fine the next day.


----------



## ilovehd (Jan 5, 2007)

Just a quick update - DirecTV's engineering department got this working in a little over 1 day. The problem is even if you buy this item "new" on a place like eBay, when it was originally purchased it was tied to the original owners DirecTV account. They have to re-associate it with your account allowing it to be activated.


----------

